# Physician Question on Hospital Services



## slindsey36 (Apr 25, 2008)

My physician is wanting to know if he can bill his professional hospital charges (i.e. H&P, subsequent visits, and discharge) with his admitting diagnosis.  The hospital is stating his diagnosis must match the attestation.  Can anyone offer help?


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 28, 2008)

He should bill the diagnoses code that corresponds to the visit.


----------



## Susan (Apr 28, 2008)

I am with Erica on this.  As Erica said he should bill the appropriate diagnosis that supports the visit.


----------

